# Powder measure



## spitfire_er (Jan 18, 2015)

*Powder trickler*

Just realized I should have put this in the firearms section!
Hey,

I'm new here, but been a reader for a years. 

Here's a powder trickler I made a few months back.







Here's a link to the video with me struggling with my lathe before I got it fixed. Shows you how i did it, but it's kinda long. 
[video=youtube_share;9Swv60jxGVY]http://youtu.be/9Swv60jxGVY[/video]


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jan 19, 2015)

That is a powder trickler aint it? ..I hate those things.. I am spending at least 10 hours a week using one when I am reloading my ammo for the matches I practice for and shoot in. I bought my trickler, was only 20 something bucks..


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jan 19, 2015)

I always enjoy seeing shop made gun stuff. I understand the economics of buy vs. build but sometimes economy doesn't figure into a build. (Mine at least.) Thanks for taking the time to document the build. I will admit though that I used the fast forward button quite a bit. At first I thought it was a trickler as well, but I'm not sure. How exactly does it function and how accurate is it?


----------



## retmac (Jan 19, 2015)

spitfire_er said:


> Just realized I should have put this in the firearms section!
> Hey,
> 
> I'm new here, but been a reader for a years.
> ...



I have made several for myself.
A couple of sugestions

1- machine the base at a slight angle (app. 5 deg.) so the delivery tube has a slight down slope.

2- you do not need the front collar


retmac.


----------



## Chuck Torman (Jan 19, 2015)

Kool project, did you thread the inside of the powder feed tube? threads on the inside promote movement of the powder granules when you rotate the feed tube. I have not ever tried to use a smooth (unthreaded) tube, let us know how it works out.
Thanks for posting your project.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 19, 2015)

hey,

Thanks guys!

Yes, a powder trickler..... I don't know where my mind was the other day. 

It isn't threaded and it works via a gravity feed which works quite nicely because it feeds a tad bit slower rate than standard tricklers which is what I was going for. I have owned several different tricklers from different manufactures, and still have my Redding trickler, but I wanted something with a longer tube and I wanted something that was heavy and wouldn't move around as much when I go to use it. It wouldn't be hard to run a bottom tap through there if I wanted to thread it at any time. Main reason for the build is that I wasn't happy with any trickler available on the market. 

I still need to make a few clean up cuts as you can see and polish everything along with making a pewter base for it. I got this far then never finished. Maybe next week I'll try and cast some pewter and finish it up and post new pics. 

Another nice thing about my trickler is that it will get every last kernel of powder out of the hopper and I won't have a bunch stuck under the tube when I am finished.


----------

